# Allow Tivo CEC control from Smart TV remote



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just bought Samsung Smart TV, and it would be great to have the option to control Tivo from the Samsung Remote (over CEC). I've seen videos where people have this capability with the FiOS DVR, so Please correct this!

Thanks,


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JayMan747 said:


> Just bought Samsung Smart TV, and it would be great to have the option to control Tivo from the Samsung Remote (over CEC). I've seen videos where people have this capability with the FiOS DVR, so Please correct this!
> 
> Thanks,


In case you didn't know, TiVo doesn't necessarily monitor threads here. If this is an important issue for you, you might want to contact TiVo directly.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

I fully agree, TiVo's implementation of CEC is quite limited. With most televisions being flat panel designs support for volume control, channel changes and allowing the Television to Wake the TiVo box is needed. This allows full integration into most homes home theaters.


----------

